# What would be a cheaper alternative to stainless steel?



## kieronjoh (25 Feb 2013)

I am an amateur, making a Desk/shelf combo for my DT GCSE
Currently I need:
4 X (800mm length x 50mm diameter x 1.5-2mm thickness) stainless steel tubing
This worked out to close to £350 (a bit much for a DT project!)
Any recommendations would be great!!!
I am looking for a shiny, mirrored finish on the design's legs, so the recommendation would have to carry this out
ANY help would be greatly appreciated hopefully not to expensive!


----------



## No skills (25 Feb 2013)

I would phone round the local scrap dealers before revising any designs, they might have something for a much better price.


----------



## adidat (25 Feb 2013)

spray paint plastic tube. or maybe wrap some mirror vinyl around some tube.

welcome aboard!

adidat


----------



## MickCheese (25 Feb 2013)

Have you looked at Ikea? They sell trestle table legs as low as a few pounds I think. 

Mick


----------



## siggy_7 (25 Feb 2013)

I think you have the decimal point in the wrong place. Ebay shows 2m length for £30 (exhaust tubes).

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrispy (25 Feb 2013)

Hafele sell 5m lengths of 51mm dia polished stainless steel tubes for about £113 + vat a length = £145.60 in my book, I do not know how thick the wall is though.


----------



## stevep (25 Feb 2013)

Does it have to be 50 mm diameter legs ? If not what about 28 mm chrome plated copper pipe ? If it does have to be 50mm then phone a local plating company and check out the prices for having normal mild steel legs chrome plated, you might get a pleasant surprise at the cost.


----------



## Boatfixer (25 Feb 2013)

How about http://www.metals4u.co.uk/Stainless-Ste ... detail.asp

4m for £57


----------



## Lons (26 Feb 2013)

I saw some chromed legs for supports under kitchen benches a few weeks ago in B&Q. Looked about 50 - 60mm around 800 os so and under a tenner each
+ 1 for Ikea as well. Worth a look in their casualty dept.

Bob


----------



## SVB (26 Feb 2013)

Mod design and go for 'urban chic' (i.e. scaffold tube!)???


----------

